# Fast & Furious 6



## Deimos (Feb 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ozG6KQftTmc[/YOUTUBE]

Looks awesome.

*Edit:* Extended first look:

[YOUTUBE]p1QgNF6J1h0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2013)

I smell wheelchairs and WD-40


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2013)

6? There have been that many Fast and Furious movies?


----------



## Deimos (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2013)

Taking an airplane down with some cars=
And I thought the bank vault from fast five was over the top


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Taking an airplane down with some cars=
> And I thought the bank vault from fast five was over the top



_"We graduated to a whole new level."_


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2013)

looks gayer than the american dad one


----------



## Zach (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks good. I'm a fan of the movies so I can't wait


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2013)

I have always liked these movies. I don't love them, but they are fun to watch.

I still think the 3rd one should be destroyed and not even considered part of the series.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Deimos said:


> Looks awesome.



And here's the reason this crap is still being made.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2013)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

i like how the first three were about racing and strong bonds and the last 3 are about special effects and box office results.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

The first three movies were about being fast, the last are about being furious .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2013)

Will this be the last one?  Or will be there be a Fast and the Furious 7?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Will this be the last one?  Or will be there be a Fast and the Furious 7?



How the fuck would we know

If they think they can make money with it they're going to make more of them


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tokyo Drift 2 or Fuck it


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 4, 2013)

i lolled at obvious wire work

 unless Dwayne really can fly. 

but in all seriousness, fast 6, g.i.joe 2, snitch, that walberg movie. the rock is in a lot of action movies this year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2013)

Jordana Brewster needs them to keep making these.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Only a matter of time they take it to the water like Speed 2.


----------



## Zach (Feb 4, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> I have always liked these movies. I don't love them, but they are fun to watch.
> 
> I still think the 3rd one should be destroyed and not even considered part of the series.



Tokyo Drift? That was one of the best ones. Plus Fast and Furious and Fast Five were prequels to it so it has significance. They show how Han and Dom end up in Tokyo. 2 Fast 2 Furious was the worst and has the least significance.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2013)

Zach said:


> Tokyo Drift? That was one of the best ones. Plus Fast and Furious and Fast Five were prequels to it so it has significance. They show how Han and Dom end up in Tokyo. 2 Fast 2 Furious was the worst and has the least significance.



I think it is easily the worst. It is the only one I have never seen more than once. That said, I don't think all of them are super great or anything but that one was just crap. It is also the only one without the consistent cast members, it just doesn't really belong. Would have been better as its own movie with its own name.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

I disliked 2 more. It was seriously too campy.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2013)

I would need to watch them all again to be sure but my order would be something like 1 > 5 > 4 > 2 > 3

Maybe switch 4 and 5. The details of those are twisted up in my head.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 4, 2013)

Almost no CGI... 




Hatifnatten said:


> And here's the reason this crap is still being made.




Sis, get it together; Fast Five is one of the best Hollywood action movies of the last 15+ years, easily in league with the likes of Casino Royale.  It's an action classic.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Sis, get it together; Fast Five is one of the best Hollywood action movies of the last 15+ years, easily in league with the likes of Casino Royale.  It's an action classic.



Fast Five isn't in the same league as Casino Royale. 

Anyways, I'll probably watch this movie when it hits netflix.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 4, 2013)

I love these movies. They're so amazing. They fulfil their purpose perfectly.

For me it goes

Fast 5, 2 fast 2 furious, Tokyo Drift, 1, 4 (I can never get the names straight.)

I love Tyrese. He's hilarious.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 4, 2013)

"Use them bus tokens Partna!"

"Elian and Fidel! Que pasa jota? Hahaha! Hey man, I'll clean your windshield for ya!"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2013)

> Fast Five is one of the best Hollywood action movies of the last 15+ years, easily in league with the likes of Casino Royale. It's an action classic.



Classic? Hardly, it was boring.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Classic? Hardly, it was boring.



I dunno that I would call it classic either but these movies are like the farthest thing from boring. They are almost always fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2013)

I personally find the whole franchise since the first one bloated and repetitive. Give me Die Hard 4 any day. People were claiming that the fight with Diesel and The Rock was one of the greatest fights in history and I must have been watching some other movie because I wasn't even mildly impressed. Also the fifth one bored me till the last 20 or so minutes, Diesel takes these films too seriously. I can't even differentiate between the last two because they seemed like the same film. 

Heck I even enjoyed Terminator Salvation more than the last two F&F films.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I personally find the whole franchise since the first one bloated and repetitive. Give me Die Hard 4 any day. People were claiming that the fight with Diesel and The Rock was one of the greatest fights in history and I must have been watching some other movie because I wasn't even mildly impressed. Also the fifth one bored me till the last 20 or so minutes, Diesel takes these films too seriously.



Again, I think we are kind of in agreement here. I would take Live Free or Die Hard over any of the F&F movies. And yeah, the series keeps going further and further from its roots but I still think it is generally entertaining if it doesn't blow me away.

As for the fight....I think it was more about who was fighting than what happened. 2 recognizable stars and giants (physically) at that. It is like an Expendables movie scene in the middle of F&F. People like to see action stars like that come together. I don't really remember the fight that well so I would have to see it again to say anymore.


----------



## Zach (Feb 5, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> I think it is easily the worst. It is the only one I have never seen more than once. That said, I don't think all of them are super great or anything but that one was just crap. It is also the only one without the consistent cast members, it just doesn't really belong. Would have been better as its own movie with its own name.



Those are the qualities of the second one. All it did is show what Brian did after the first movie. Other than that it had no value to the series. I fell asleep during it the second time I watched it. All of the others I could watch multiple times.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 5, 2013)

The plot of Tokyo Drift was..._too familiar_. "If I defeat you in ______ you leave town in shame forever and I get your sister."


----------



## Jay. (Feb 5, 2013)

nothing beats tokiyo drift


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 5, 2013)

While I hate the four first movies myself, I can see why some people enjoyed the first one, but only that one. But I thought Fast Five was really good. They pretty much left everything from the previous Fast & Furious-films behind and went more for a The Italian Job/Ocean's Eleven-flick, but in a much more macho form, of course. And for something not into ugly cars, boring driving and shit like that, it's something I was really positive about. I hope they continue that in this film, but I have my doubts they will. Expect more of the old crap again in this one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2013)

I really liked The Italian Job, I wouldn't mind seeing a sequel for that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2013)

fast five was terrible, car stealing crew on missions is so dumb, and going to brazil and brazilian people just let you rob them silly is ok


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2013)

Brazilian kids kill you and shoot you. Film isn't very real.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2013)

Eno trying to take the biggest hater crown this year

challenge accepted


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not hating, I'm keeping it real


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2013)

That trailer makes me want to see Fast Five


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I'm not hating, I'm keeping it real



makin me proud


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2013)

"We're talking *Vehicular Warfare*"

I'll tell you guys now. In the Sixth installment they'll be in space driving their cars protecting the world from a meteor hell bent on colliding with the Earth.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 5, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Almost no CGI...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i like these movies but that statement is a joke.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 5, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> fast five was terrible, car stealing crew on missions is so dumb, and going to brazil and brazilian people just let you rob them silly is ok



A movie that doesn't portray reality.

NO WAYYYY


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm surprised people hold this franchise in such a high regard....it's just a better executed Transformers (well, at least quality-wise), and nothing more

and it's beyond me that people consider the actors charismatic or in possession of on-screen presence. The drama (especially in the fifth movie) didn't work not because of the terrible script, but because the actors just acted so terribly that i actually wanted The Rock to nab them all and give them a beating...seriously, Vin Diesel needs to stop trying to act....the guy is an action stuntman, like the rest of the cast (i still can't believe he was in SVP)

that said, though, i will watch this,( probably in theatres), but i wouldn't hold it with the likes of Iron Man 3 or Star Trek 2...let alone an effin' bond picture for pete's sake


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 5, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol i like these movies but that statement is a joke.



Where are the lies?

The Matrix sequels are flops; Nolan's not stepping up to the plate; most of Bay's stuff is nauseatingly over the top from beginning to end; half the action films these days are joyless and frictionless CGI porn; and the other half are jittery, confused messes in the manner of the Bourne sequels.

Fast Five has both clean, hard-edged action and run-and-gun style, and does them extremely well.  And now the latest installment is giving The Raid: Redemption teas.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2013)

fast n furious ive is the best vin diesel can do to keep working, this shit is terrible


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2013)

Whenever Vin Diesel tries to act emotional he looks constipated.

Did you really compare this nonsense to Bourne, Bourne blows this out of the water.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 6, 2013)

Everything after Identity are key examples of the many disasters of the shaky cam and poor editing.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 6, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> fast n furious ive is the best vin diesel can do to keep working, this shit is terrible



There's another Riddick movie being planned.

As for why Fast and Furious is so popular, fast cars/explosions and hot girls.. men love that shit.


----------



## Jado (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmmm.. seems meh. So this is almost a rehash of 2 fast 2 furious in the sense that "Agent wants to work Criminal to help bust the guy" story seems nothing special. I mean yes it is the Fast and Furious, I never expect a deep complex plot, but this is it? Really? 

Lol at Letti coming back alive is supposed to be the wow factor of this story. 

From an Action stand point it seems like it would be better than Fast Five, but story just doesn't seem that special at the moment.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 6, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Fast Five has both *clean, hard-edged action and run-and-gun style, and does them extremely well.  And now the latest installment is giving The Raid: Redemption teas.  *


*This! ^^*

2 Fast 2 Furious, Fast Five, and the upcoming movie are the only films in the series I really like because of this.

Vin Diesel and Paul are weak actors, I feel that because of them that "The Fast and The Furious" along with "Fast and Furious" were the weakest/boring movies in the series.

I feel that the 3 F-and-F movies I like are great because they have other interesting support characters to work off of instead, and they know they are action movies instead of trying harder to work-in some shitty racing competition.

*Tokyo Drift?* It was okay, Lucas Black was more interesting of a lead than Vin Diesel. The movie just stuck a little too close to the racing competition deal than 2 Fast, but it was a decent movie. Especially with just seeing the character deal with the culture shock and seeing the protagonist learn drifting. But admittedly Tokyo Drift was basically Karate Kid with cars.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

I dont know why people bitching about this being the 6th instalment. Avengers has been plan in such a way they are going to be making it still in the next 10 years by then we would have Iron Man 20 or some shit like that.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 6, 2013)

There are _six_ of these now? 


Danger Doom said:


> I dont know why people bitching about this being the 6th instalment. Avengers has been plan in such a way they are going to be making it still in the next 10 years by then we would have Iron Man 20 or some shit like that.


Those movies are following a single planned, extensive storyline.

The Fast and the Furious movies aren't.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 6, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Everything after Identity are key examples of the many disasters of the shaky cam and poor editing.






Are you seriously putting Fast and the Furious ahead of the Bourne trilogy; one of the greatest action trilogies of all time? Again, I like the movies and I will definitely watch the new one but its not even in the same league as the bourne trilogy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghstwrld is wrong, but I wouldn't call the Bourne trilogy " one of the greatest action trilogies of all time" 

Anyway I watch these movies for the stunts, wire job aside they're usually creative stuff.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2013)

bourne trilogy is way beyond this, not even worth discussing.

but rly dough , if i'm robert downy jr i quit marvel movies soon, u run the risk of looking like iron man in every movie u  r in.  

tbh i had a little trouble not seeing wolverine while i was watching les mis


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Sounds like a personal problem tho


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 6, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Are you seriously putting Fast and the Furious ahead of the Bourne trilogy; one of the greatest action trilogies of all time? Again, I like the movies and I will definitely watch the new one but its not even in the same league as the bourne trilogy



No, I'm placing Fast Five above Paul Greengrass' flops and the latest one.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *This! ^^*
> 
> 2 Fast 2 Furious, Fast Five, and the upcoming movie are the only films in the series I really like because of this.
> 
> ...


this was an okay movie the main characters accent was  annoying though

i kinda liked the last one probably will see it when it comes out on redbox


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C_puVuHoR6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deimos (May 20, 2013)

Just watched this.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was tons of fun.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gina  
And...

*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILER_ 



Gadot noooooooooooooo ;___;


----------



## ghstwrld (May 20, 2013)

Better than Fast Five...?


----------



## Deimos (May 20, 2013)

Don't think so. But I laughed much more, I think.


----------



## LMJ (May 25, 2013)

Best movie out of all of them, hands down. WORTH EVERY PENNY.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 25, 2013)

love this franchise so much. is what it is and is damn good at it. despite my irrational hatred of michelle Rodriguez i still loved the movie


----------



## typhoon72 (May 25, 2013)

Thought it was good. Not quite as good as Five but close by the end of it all. That end credit scene tho, wow.

Best in movie franchise retcon ever. Not even mad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2013)

I liked it

it's Fast Five+ level IMO



and ofc dat sequel hook, dayum


----------



## spaZ (May 26, 2013)

Without a doubt the best one out of them all. That ending scene that was just done brilliantly though to bad Justin Lin won't be on for the next movie he pretty much rebirth the whole series.


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2013)

9.5/10

EPIC

In every

possible


FUCKING WAY

Loved the holy effing hell out of the movie. Stellar fight scenes

Race scenes

and badass dialogue.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 27, 2013)

Easily best and really hyped for 7 after the ending spoiler.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2013)

I'm not trying to say this is the greatest movie ever made...but this was the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm not trying to say this is the greatest movie ever made...but this was the greatest movie ever made.



Good to see your Movie taste lines up with your Basketball/Wrassling taste .


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2013)

> I'm not trying to say this is the greatest movie ever made...but this was the greatest movie ever made.



This would be true if in all of history only two films were made, and the other film was Hot Rod.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Good to see your Movie taste lines up with your Basketball/Wrassling taste .





Dom >>>>>>> Superman


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dom >>>>>>> Superman



Then why did Han died in Tokyo drift


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2013)

Spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 





BECAUSE HE GOT TAKEN OUT BY THE FUCKIN TRANSPORTER


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2013)

Dom + Hobbs teaming= Bad assery incarnate 


Thinks Doms going Superman was the best part? Think again


----------



## Kuya (May 29, 2013)

just saw it 

wtf, i wasn't expecting it to be that good 

i just read that Fast & Furious 7 is the start of a new trilogy. Justin Lin is out and the guy who directed the "Saw" series is in.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 29, 2013)

The ending was the best part of the whole movie, holy crap it was epic.

Anyways, better than Fast Five, more illogical than Fast Five, but eh it's a popcorn movie, they are meant to be that way.

It's a great movie, go see it.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 29, 2013)

Good Ending. Best movie out of the 7 productions.


----------



## Shadow (May 29, 2013)

Hopefully they bring Han and his girl back for no apparent reason at the end of F7.  BECAUSE GODDAMNIT THERE WAS NO FUNERAL FOR GISELLE?! A FUCKING BBQ afterwards? THE FUCK MAN!?


----------



## Surf (May 30, 2013)

Shadow said:


> Hopefully they bring Han and his girl back for no apparent reason at the end of F7.  BECAUSE GODDAMNIT THERE WAS NO FUNERAL FOR GISELLE?! A FUCKING BBQ afterwards? THE FUCK MAN!?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Giselle could possibly still be alive, though it would be surprising cause you'd think the team would look for her afterwards. As for Han, everyone wants him back. He could possibly appear in a flashback, but dude, come on, he's an extra crispy friend now.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 30, 2013)

Yeah Han can't come back unless it's a flashback or hallucination. I liked him but he's gone.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 30, 2013)

It'll start cheapening things if too many of these characters come back.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 30, 2013)

Plus cast overload, they'll introduce new characters in 7 including Statham's.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy shit the fucking end

fucking awesome motherfucking movie

the dialogues were awful though

but who cares

9.5/10


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2013)

Jay knows what's up


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 2, 2013)

I enjoyed Roman's interactions with the cast, made me laugh.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder how they'll start Fast 7, I mean will it pickup during the Race between Dom and Sean from Tokyo drift?

Or will someone else be taken out before they take this seriously?

Interesting either way.  Let's hope they add DK to the team to replace Han.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 2, 2013)

Han > DK


Let's pray that Bow Wow is not in the next movie.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2013)

i like the movie i wonder if they will kill anyone else of the main cast


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 3, 2013)

Letty should just stay dead. It just feels cheap for her to come back alive. She adds nothing to the film. Overall, the best part was the post credit scene.  

lol @ The Rock's clothesline.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2013)

Letty adds her hotness to the cast


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2013)

@Jay

Word up.

Good lord, I'll hurl if he is


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck Bow Wow.



Jay. said:


> Han > DK



Han's dead bro and   no one ever said DK was a better character, but there's no getting around that he's Han's protege.



You have to admit it'd be kinda weird if they don't expand on why Dom was in Japan, considering whats been revealed.

DK should be added to the team forsure. 

They're already one man down.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2013)

@Rindaman

What'd you guy think of that country speaking dude in Tokyo Drift? Think he should make an appearance in Fast and Furious 7?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 3, 2013)

Am i the only one expecting Michelle Rodriguez's character to bump her head when she jumped from the airplane?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad you didn't write the script Tyler.  

I actually don't have a problem with her being alive.  But it doesn't make a lot of sense.  Why did that guy shoot the car instead of her?  That doesn't fit his character at all.

And are we supposed to root for her?  She shot Dom and would have killed him without remorse during their first encounter.  She became a criminal and a killer when her memories were erased.

I also thought it was terrible how Dom kicked his new girl to the curb.  His new girl helped save his nephew when Shaw's thugs arrived to collect hostages.  And she gets dumped as a reward?  What a terrible message.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 3, 2013)

I have nothing against DK

I laughed when he grew that horrible mustache tho



However Han has the swag. Nobody can replace that slit eyed greek god.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 3, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Glad you didn't write the script Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't have been out-of-place since it's f&f.

Nah man she still carried some pity during their first encounter. If she gotten rid of her conscience she would have taken taken the second shot, but instead she ran while looking all flustered. She probably shot on a reflex anyway given the adrenaline.

Yea i thought the story took the right direction and they were trying to have her killed but instead we got her back? It's the worst possible scenario and it happened

Imagine if we've got it the other way around. We'll probably go through a movie where Dom will try to take away the girl from her husband. They'll probably add some asspull like the guy has changed and so forth.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought Fast and the Furious 6 had the best villains in the franchise.  Some of them were obviously pretty forgettable.  But they also seemed legitimately dangerous.  And I thought Evans did really well.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2013)

That japanese dudes' fight with Han and  the black sir-snarks-a-lot character was both lulz and awesome.

On another note: love this movie so damn much plannings to go see it again tomorrow. ^^


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 3, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I thought Fast and the Furious 6 had the best villains in the franchise.  Some of them were obviously pretty forgettable.  But they also seemed legitimately dangerous.  And I thought Evans did really well.


Yup Evans pretty much eclipsed the regulars. Intimadating without being needlessly scary and persistent without any shreds of annoyance. Sad to see him leave in such an anti-climactic note. Statham has big shoes to fill.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 4, 2013)

Just want to also point out that they treat Han's GF poorly. No funeral or anything. They did go straight to a BBQ party. Inb4 she's alive in the next film.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Just want to also point out that they treat Han's GF poorly. No funeral or anything. They did go straight to a BBQ party. Inb4 she's alive in the next film.



She was too minor to receive a funeral. 

Also, I doubt that she would be alive.  I'm sure that they would have searched for her body...if it wasn't there I'm sure that we would have seen a different reaction during the BBQ party.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Just want to also point out that they treat Han's GF poorly. No funeral or anything. They did go straight to a BBQ party. Inb4 she's alive in the next film.


No.  I felt the same way.  She was part of the group.  That scene at the end was uncomfortable to me.  Everyone was excited about having Michelle Rodriguez back and it seemed like they were totally oblivious about what Han was going through.  Only Mia mentioned anything.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jpmncFKiXy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2013)

Put my favorite scene from the movie in my sig? So what cha guys think? Hot or not?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2013)

Wonder if the hick guy is going to be in the next movie


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 27, 2013)

*.*


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








			
				Vin's FB said:
			
		

> Gisele, one of my favorite characters introduced in the last trilogy...
> 
> A very resilient character... with a depth and complexity that hints at more to come...
> 
> P.s. The characters introduced in F7, will expand the Fast Universe in a very cool way.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2013)

I only care about Jason Statham being added to the cast.


----------



## teddy (Sep 27, 2013)

TF knows where it's at


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 27, 2013)

I figured they would have brought back the white guy from tokyo drift.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 27, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I only care about Jason Statham being added to the cast.



How are they going to make a believable fight scene with him and dom.

It's danny glover and mel gibson vs jet lee all over again


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2013)

Jason Statham can pull that off, Transporter is proof of that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 24, 2013)

;__;


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2013)

Rest in Peace to Paul Walker, died doing a good cause


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2013)

Rip poor guy


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

So he's going to be Fast & Furious 8 right?


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 1, 2013)

;__;


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Dec 1, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> ;__;




My  condolences to  his family and friends .

The circumstances of his passing are tragically ironic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)

Paul Walker just died ? 

fuuuuck

RIP RIP RIP


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Paul Walker. We all do take time to remember what you were to the Fast & Furious films, which will never be the same again. ~~

I just hope they got all his film parts in before he past... otherwise huge rework...

~~Also been announced awhile now that the Fast 7-9 is being take over by the character playing as Sean. Then potential spin-off with Hobbs after Fast7 has been released.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 1, 2013)

What....the.....fuck


----------



## Khyle (Dec 1, 2013)

Damn...

 RIP.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2013)

Man...I'll remember this guy from Joy Ride...fucking love that film. It's such a shame  RIP


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P 40 is too young


----------



## Taylor (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Mako (Dec 1, 2013)

Rest in Peace,  Paul Walker. I enjoyed watching your role in the Fast and Furious series. You will be truly missed.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 1, 2013)

Rest in peace, really sad. He's a legend.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 2, 2013)

RIP Paul, you will be truly missed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 2, 2013)

R.I.P. but there is some irony in how he died and also tragic. He was one of the cornerstones of the franchise,


----------



## Psychic (Dec 2, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker

This franchise will never be the same without you. It will never be as fast or as furious.


----------



## teddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> R.I.P. but there is some irony in how he died and also tragic. He was one of the cornerstones of the franchise,





Psychic said:


> RIP Paul Walker
> 
> This franchise will never be the same without you. It will never be as fast or as furious.



Pretty much this

his death took me for a damn loop. his character was pretty much my fav in the fast and furious series


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 4, 2013)

Gotta love that end fight.  6 Days left til it comes out on DVD and Blu-Ray


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jan 14, 2014)

Just picked this movie up on bluray. Man, I didn't realize how tough it would be to watch this.


----------

